# Smoke Questions



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't really plan to do smoke from my locos, but being an engineer my curiosity has been stirred. Our club doesn't allow smoke, even so I don't plan to use it on my home layout. Does smoke leave any sooty type residue on ceilings? How often does the refill need to be done? Gunner, I read your entry in the Product Promotion sub-forum with interest. Are there smoke systems for diesel locos?


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure about older units, but the newer models that use smoke fluid ( vs pellets) tend to leave an oily residue rather than a sooty one. I have a G scale davenport switcher with smoke......it uses the same smoke generator that my steam locos use. I guess diesel smoke and steam smoke are the same when it comes to modeling. My G scale units need to be refilled about every 7 or 8 minutes....running them dry is not a good thing.....you'll get REAL smoke as the generator melts down. Part of the reason I don't use the smoke units except for an occasional "demo" to show people what it looks like with smoke.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We run smoke a lot at our club and a shows. I'm sure it contributes to some dirt accumulation, but it's not really that bad for us at least. Most new O-gauge command stuff, both diesel and steam, have smoke generators, at least from the big players.


----------

